# Possível tornado em Paços de Ferreira 19-12-2013



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2013 às 22:10)

Boa Noite a todos!!!

Já sabemos que hoje houve um possível tornado em Paços de ferreira que destruiu o telhado de uma fábrica de cadeiras que consequentemente voou algumas dezenas de metros, acabando por cair sobre uma casa da freguesia de Modelos.
Porém, decidi procurar as imagens Radar perto das 12:30h, hora em que o possível tornado tocou no solo e obtive os seguintes resultados:

*Tipo de Precipitação*- Precipitação convectiva sobre Paços de Ferreira












*Altura das nuvens*- aproximadamente/exatamente 8 km tendo sido a altura mais alta em relação as células em redor(esta altura foi registada em Paços de Ferreira)











*Intensidade de Precipitação*- Ponto Amarelo sobre Paços de Ferreira











*Refletividade*- a mais elevada sobre Paços de Ferreira






Concluindo eu suponho que o possível tornado tenha ocorrido entre as 12:15h e as 12:20h. 
Aguardo as vossas conclusões.
Só me falta saber a velocidade do vento que a Estação Meteorológica de Paços de Ferreira registou e saber a proximidade da estação em relação ao local onde o possível tornado passou.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (19 Dez 2013 às 23:08)

Boas, não sei se foi esse o fenómeno que presenciei, mas eram cerca das 12:15h quando cheguei a casa e avistei para o lado noroeste/oeste uma zona muito escura e pensei eu cá para mim, aí vem ela. De repente do nada, uma rajada repentina fez-se sentir, mas uma rajada muito forte como nunca tinha visto que fez as telhas do apartamento abanar, fazendo um enorme barulho, parecido com um trovão bem perto! De seguida fui arranjar de saber o que tinha sido aquilo, e soube que num café, não muito longe do centro da minha terra, a esplanada voou toda, onde cadeiras e mesas foram parar no meio da estrada, e os toldes foram arrancados com a força do vento, e isto também repentinamente.


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2013 às 00:03)

*Descrição do jornal Imediato - Paços de Ferreira.*

«Os fortes ventos que se fizeram sentir ao fim da manhã desta quinta-feira em Paços de Ferreira, levantaram por completo a estrutura de uma fábrica de cadeiras, constituída por barras de aço e cobertura de chapa. Estas "voaram" por cima de uma casa de dois andares e destruíram por completo o telhado de uma casa, partindo inclusive vigas de cimento e provocando danos avultados.
Maximino Queiroz estava na sua casa em Modelos cerca do meio-dia da manhã desta quinta-feira quando ouviu um "estrondo enorme". "Sai para ver o que se passava e vi uma chapa metálica a voar à minha frente e que não me bateu por pouco", recorda.

Depois do estrondo inicial, o homem apercebeu-se do sucedido. A estrutura de uma fábrica de cadeiras situada perto da sua casa tinha sido arrancada pelos fortes ventos que se faziam sentir nesse momento e tinha entrado pelo telhado da sua casa, destruindo-o na totalidade, quebrando as vigas de cimento que suportam a estrutura do primeiro andar da casa, abrindo fendas e deixando entrar água. "Não tenho ainda noção dos danos que a estrutura provocou na minha casa e tenho medo que possa desabar a qualquer momento", declarou o proprietário da habitação.

Também na fábrica de cadeiras de Carlos Leal é visível a força dos ventos que se fizeram sentir e que levaram por completo o telhado. Situada numa encosta, num ponto alto, sem resguardo, a fábrica ficou sem o telhado e ainda foi atingida a parede da casa de um familiar que a esta se encontra encostada.

Após o sucedido, estiveram no local elementos da Proteção Civil da autarquia pacense, assim como a GNR que agora vai investigar o caso e apurar responsabilidades.

A Proteção Civil ativou todos os mecanismos para auxiliar, tendo mandado funcionários das oficinas da autarquia para ajudar Maximino Queiroz na remoção dos destroços.»

http://www.imprensaregional.com.pt/imediato/pagina/edicao/1/2/noticia/2945

*Apontamento do JN, Jornal de Notícias.*

«Tornado destruiu telhado de fábrica em Paços de Ferreira.

Um pequeno tornado destruiu esta quinta-feira o telhado de uma fábrica de cadeiras, em Paços de Ferreira, tendo as respetivas coberturas provocado estragos avultados numa habitação próxima.

De acordo com o vice-presidente da câmara, Paulo Sérgio Barbosa, a cobertura da unidade fabril voou algumas dezenas de metros, acabando por cair sobre uma casa da freguesia de Modelos.

"A cobertura tinha mais de 30 metros. Até os ferros voaram", contou o autarca.

Segundo a fonte, a acidente ocorreu às 12.30 horas e não provocou feridos.

Durante a tarde, os meios da proteção civil retiraram os destroços que caíram sobre a casa.

Às 18.15 horas, estava-se ainda a fazer a avaliação dos estragos. Contudo, segundo Paulo Sérgio Barbosa, a casa mantém condições de habitabilidade.»

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...20Ferreira&Option=Interior&content_id=3597442


----------



## stormy (20 Dez 2013 às 00:21)

Tudo indica ter sido uma gust front associada a um downdraft....

Straight line winds, e não tornados ou estruturas rotativas.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2013 às 01:07)

Boa noite.

Só há bocado é que me apercebi do que se passou.
Estive fora durante o fim da manhã e tarde...
Precisamente a essa hora estava em trânsito na auto-estrada A4, entres o nós de Baltar e Gandra (sentido Penafiel-Porto) e na reta maior entre esses nós tive de abrandar a carrinha (1,5 ton.) até aos 60 km\h - não fui o único pois a maioria dos carros sentiu dificuldade durante breves momentos.
A interpretação que o *Stormy* dá parece-me a mais plausível:


stormy disse:


> Tudo indica ter sido uma gust front associada a um downdraft....



Uma vez que eu estava a bastantes kms da freguesia de Modelos (agora unida à freguesia de Paços de Ferreira, sede do concelho), e observei um vendaval súbito, tal como o vento medido na minha estação, a cerca de 3 km em linha recta do local da ocorrência, precisamente entre as 12.14h e as 12.16h (vento médio: 34,2 km\h e rajada máxima: 45,0 km\h, ambos valores máximos do dia), tudo faz suspeitar que não tenha ocorrido um tornado.
E como refere o colega *Freamunde!Allez*, também em Freamunde, a poucos kms de distância, o efeito do vento se fez sentir, dissipando as dúvidas quanto a qualquer passagem de um suposto tornado na zona.

Amanhã de manhã tentarei observar "in loco" o ocorrido...


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

stormy disse:


> Tudo indica ter sido uma gust front associada a um downdraft....
> 
> Straight line winds, e não tornados ou estruturas rotativas.



Tenho andado um bocado desligado da Meteo, que condições havia nos modelos para uma coisa ou outra ? Por acaso reparaste ?


----------



## kelinha (20 Dez 2013 às 01:53)

O meu namorado esteve o dia todo em Paços de Ferreira em trabalho, a visitar algumas fábricas, e não se apercebeu de nada. Provavelmente terá sido algo breve e localizado...


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2013 às 00:30)

Vince disse:


> Tenho andado um bocado desligado da Meteo, que condições havia nos modelos para uma coisa ou outra ? Por acaso reparaste ?




É razoavelmente comum haver esse tipo de fenómenos quando há ventos fortes nas camadas superficiais em situações de forte gradiente térmico nos primeiros 1-2km, coisa que algo comum nos nossos pós frontais.

Ontem o TT índex estava em volta aos 55, o que indica um forte contraste entre ar mais quente e húmido aos 850hpa e seco e frio aos 500hpa.

O TT costuma ser bom para avaliar a força dos downdrafts, porque na base serve de diagnostico ao gradiente de theta-e, quanto maior o gradiente de theta-e na vertical mais fortes são os movimentos verticais.

Neste caso apesar do CAPE ser fraco ( uns 200-400J/Kg na camada limite), a energia estava concentrada num perfil curto, e dentro desse perfil estabeleceram-se movimentos verticais compatíveis com o tipo de fenómeno.

Por outro lado, temos que ver que no regime pós frontal tínhamos ventos fortes da sfc aos 700hpa com máximos pelos 950-925hpa de perto de 100km.h ( a intensidade do fluxo era um pouco mais forte que o normal ), pelo que os movimentos verticais potenciaram a transferência de alguma dessa circulação para a superfície.

Eu lancei um nível amarelo para o pos frontal no dia anterior tendo em conta estes raciocínios.

O Meteoalerta ( o Saul) postou um vídeo em Obidios e algumas das células exibiam claramente esse tipo de estruturas arcus com descargas fortes associadas na retaguarda e granizo.


----------



## supercell (21 Dez 2013 às 10:12)

Aquele granizo com aquele vento...


----------

